# Road Rights: The Right to Disobey Cops



## bvibert (May 28, 2009)

Interesting, but long, read for the roadie crowd:

http://bicycling.com/article/0,6610,s1-3-583-19000-1-P,00.html

Discuss..


----------



## Marc (May 28, 2009)

Wow.  I'm glad nothing like that has ever happened to me.  Even though I almost always ride solo... when I do ride in a group... the only time I ride two abreast is if I'm with just one other person, and we're on a back rode... and we're warming up or cooling down, and there are no cars behind us.  If any one of those conditions are not met, we're single file.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2009)

Marc said:


> If any one of those conditions are not met, we're single file.



Seems to be the prudent approach to take.  What good is having the right to use the road on a bike going to be if you're dead or maimed?


----------



## mondeo (May 28, 2009)

Happens in other cases, too. All but one police officer I've had "encounters" with have been very professional. But a few years ago I got pulled over coming out of the toll boths at the MA-NY border by a Mass trooper. Basically yelled at me for 10 minutes. Asked me if I thought it was a race track (I was going 75 in a 65.) Threatened to break off my key in the ignition and tear up my registration. Never actually said what caused him to pull me over.

I've thought of carrying a tape recorder in my car after that, in a position that's out of sight but easily turned on discreetly. A tape recorder with the bike might make sense as well. Crap happens, you yield on the spot as you're at a disadvantage, but then go back after them to their superiors/elected officials/news media afterward with the recordings.

I've also thought it could be very advantageous to marry a lawyer. It would be cool to have a tape recorder and lawyer in the car to witness the tirade.


----------



## Marc (May 28, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Happens in other cases, too. All but one police officer I've had "encounters" with have been very professional. But a few years ago I got pulled over coming out of the toll boths at the MA-NY border by a Mass trooper. Basically yelled at me for 10 minutes. Asked me if I thought it was a race track (I was going 75 in a 65.) Threatened to break off my key in the ignition and tear up my registration. Never actually said what caused him to pull me over.
> 
> I've thought of carrying a tape recorder in my car after that, in a position that's out of sight but easily turned on discreetly. A tape recorder with the bike might make sense as well. Crap happens, you yield on the spot as you're at a disadvantage, but then go back after them to their superiors/elected officials/news media afterward with the recordings.
> 
> I've also thought it could be very advantageous to marry a lawyer. It would be cool to have a tape recorder and lawyer in the car to witness the tirade.



If you do, don't use it in Massachusetts, lest you be charged with violating a wire tap law-

http://www.gannett.com/go/newswatch/2001/august/nw0810-6.htm

God I hate this state.


----------



## mondeo (May 28, 2009)

Marc said:


> If you do, don't use it in Massachusetts, lest you be charged with violating a wire tap law-
> 
> http://www.gannett.com/go/newswatch/2001/august/nw0810-6.htm
> 
> God I hate this state.


That is ridiculous. You might be able to construct an interesting argument based on the 2nd amendment, that recordings are a modern form of arms to be borne for the protection of a free state.

And you could use it in Mass, you'd just have to tell the officer about it. Of course that would probably backfire, and you'd get a professional officer writing you a ticket for everything he could possibly think of.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 28, 2009)

wow..pretty f8cked up..reminds me of Easy Rider..I hope the cop suffocates to death in a ton of elephant dung..


----------



## Paul (May 28, 2009)

d. They were all asshats


----------



## riverc0il (May 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Interesting, but long, read for the roadie crowd:
> 
> http://bicycling.com/article/0,6610,s1-3-583-19000-1-P,00.html
> 
> Discuss..


Argh!! Too long of an article to finish. But I don't really care about how the problem was resolved as both parties did indicate the cyclists were riding two abreast so the cyclists and police both agree to the point that the cyclists were in the wrong on this issue.

This happens around here more often than I would care to see. Cyclists have rights and responsibilities just like cars when on a road. One of those rights is being able to share the road with cars but it comes with full responsibilities including allowing for vehicle right of way if you can't keep up with traffic flow. I get livid when I see cyclists riding two abreast, taking up an entire lane, and forcing vehicles to slow down and/or wait for them.

When I took up road biking in my younger days, I was very much "in" traffic but my prime rule was never interfere with traffic patterns. Safer for me personally and best for all parties. Some road bikers have a very high sense of arrogance and entitlement when it comes to road biking which is rude, self centered, dangerous, and promoting a very negative image for the average citizen that has never been on a road bike and had to deal with traffic.


----------



## mlctvt (May 30, 2009)

Riding two abreast is LEGAL in many states. They just passed a law last fall allowing it in Connecticut as long as you don't impede the flow of traffic. They also passed the three foot pass law. 
I wouldn't try it on a busy road and I think it's generally a bad idea unless it's on a deserted road with little traffic. We have many riders in the clubs I ride with that always ride two abreast. I just think it pisses off impatient drivers and makes cyclists look bad.


----------



## thorski (May 31, 2009)

That cute little girl text messaging her friend suzy while driving her hyundai doesn't even see you on your bike.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 31, 2009)

thorski said:


> That cute little girl text messaging her friend suzy while driving her hyundai doesn't even see you on your bike.



towns need to build more bike lanes...


----------



## thorski (May 31, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> towns need to build more bike lanes...



I couldn't agree with you more on this one.
If the goverment wants to spend money on infrastructure and create jobs then bike/walking lanes would be a smart way to go. 
How many times do you see grandmas walking side by side on the side of the road instead of on the sidewalk? I see it all the time and almost always yell out "SIDEWALK?"
Why not bulldoze the old style sidewalk from what the 50's? 
Bulldoze the sidewalk and little patch of grass right on out of there and pave it. Then put up a curb or just paint a line to seperate from the car lane. 
BAM- create jobs, create a safer area for people to excercise which will improve overall health and cut healthcare costs, less accidents and road rage caused by grandmas walking in the road. 
The country would be so much better off if the odinson was in charge. Every mountain would have small medium and large halfipes as well.


----------

